# VA Outpatient Clinic



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Folks just got a call from VA for my 6 month appointment. They have changed the way they do business again. 
First they no longer send you an email confirming your appointment, only a call making the appointment. 
The biggest change is now they don't pay cash for travel pay to the clinic, they now do a direct deposit to your bank. When I asked which bank she did not know, she said I had to ask when I go there. 
My guess is they lost some cash somewhere and this is how to fix it. This is the 3rd change I know of this year.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

They are in the process of making that change in the US for about the last 6 months or so. 

Fred


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

That is how they did my first examination in 2009. Perhaps they did this change with Iraqi freedom vets first. But it is nice to see they can do the Examinations here in Philippines. 
Try and learn the ebenefits website. It's awesome once you learn it. You can keep a watch on all your appointments and claims status. It can link you to change your DEERS info and direct deposit information too. https://www.ebenefits.va.gov/


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

SublationUSAF said:


> That is how they did my first examination in 2009. Perhaps they did this change with Iraqi freedom vets first. But it is nice to see they can do the Examinations here in Philippines.
> Try and learn the ebenefits website. It's awesome once you learn it. You can keep a watch on all your appointments and claims status. It can link you to change your DEERS info and direct deposit information too. https://www.ebenefits.va.gov/


SublationUSAF, Iv'e been using Ebenefits for several years. Its great until you have an issue. Then you have to fight complain and call and email to get nothing done. I spent over a year trying to get my VA letters downloaded. I ended up just getting them from the VA Regional office. Not to mention it is very seldom updated. Never did the Special Adaptive Housing ever get updated. Now the VA Health site is AWESOME.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

I've only had an issue one time. Perhaps I am lucky.... I'm using ebenefits weekly.


----------

